# الوحمات تشوهات لا وراثية



## اني بل (1 سبتمبر 2009)

تعرف الوحمات على انها تشوهات لا وراثية تنجم عن اضطراب في التطور الجيني، قد تكون الوحمات موجودة عند الولادة «الوحمات الخلقية» وقد تظهر فيما بعد «الوحمات المكتسبة» ومتى ظهرت الوحمات فإنها تستمر أو تبقى ثابتة دون أي تغير بشكل عام ويستثنى من ذلك بعض الوحمات مثل الوحمة المنغولية التي عادة تختفي عند سن البلوغ وبالتعابير العامية تسمى الشامات أو الخال «MOLES» أو الوحمات الولادية «BIRTH MARKS».
يمكن تمييز ثلاثة أنواع من الوحمات:
وحمات الخلايا الصباغية.
وحمات الخلايا الوحمية.
الوحمات العضوانية.
الوحمات الصباغية
إن الخلايا الصباغية الطبيعية في الجلد هي الخلايا المصنعة لمادة الميلانين «الصبغة المسؤولة عن لون الجلد في التكوين البشري» وتوجد في طبقة الجلد العلوية والتي تسمى بالبشرة EPIDERMIS وتنشأ هذه الخلايا الملانية البشروية من خلايا عصبية وتهاجر إلى الجلد أثناء مراحل تكوين الجنين، وقد يحدث اضطراب في التكوين كأن تبقى بعض الخلايا الملانية في طبقة الجلد الوسطى والتي تدعى الأدمة لدى هجرتها إلى البشرة وتسمى هذه بالخلايا الملانية الأدمية.
وحمات الخلايا الملانية الأدمية أو البشروية وتنقسم إلى نوعين: وحمات الخلايا الملانية الأدمية، وحمات الخلايا الملانية البشروية.
الوحمات المنغولية
هي عبارة عن تبدل في لون الجلد فتتبدل بلون بني غامق أو رمادي داكن ضارب للزرقة فوق ناحية العجز والمقعدة، وأحياناً تمتد إلى الأرجل والظهر ومنطقة الخصر والأكتاف.
تكون الوحمة موجودة عند الولادة عادة وتختفي حول سن البلوغ وتشاهد في جميع الأجناس من ذوي البشرة البيضاء والسوداء والآسيوية، وهذا النوع من الوحمات لا يحتاج إلى أي نوع من العلاج.
وحمة أوتا
وهي عبارة عن بقعة ذات لون رمادي ضارب للزرقة تشبه الوحمة المنغولية وتظهر هذه البقعة عادة في جهة واحدة من الوجه وتصيب الجلد المحيط بالعين والجبهة والأنف والخد، ومن الممكن ان تصيب أجزاء من العين كالصلبة وأحياناً الملتحمة والقرنية والشبكية.
وتشاهد هذه الوحمة في معظم الأحيان في الجنس الآسيوي ولكن من الممكن ان تصيب الأجناس الأخرى، وتظهر 50% من هذه الوحمات في السنوات الأولى من العمر، والـ50% الأخرى في العقد الثاني من الحياة، وعلى النقيض من الوحمة المنغولية فإن وحمة أوتا لا تختفي مع مرور الوقت بل تستمر مع احتمالية تغمق لون الجلد المصاب.
هذه الوحمة هي وحمة حميدة ولكن نادراً ان تتطور إلى سرطان الملانوم الخبيث، وتتم معالجتها اما عن طريق ليزر البقع الملونة LASER FOR PIGMENTED LESIONS مثل الروبي، والاكس اندرايت والاندياج ليزر أو عن طريق اخفاء هذه الوحمات بالمكياج المموه COSMETIC MAKEUP، وهذا المكياج هو حل مؤقت، والعلاج بالليزر هو علاج يعتمد على مهارة الطبيب المعالج، وغالباً ما يؤدي إلى نتائج جانبية مشجعة وإزالة الوحمة بالكلية أو تخفيفها بحيث تصبح مقبولة الشكل، ولكن من الممكن حدوث آثار جانبية عند المعالجة بالليزر مثل تغير لون الجلد المعالج إلى اللون الداكن أو الفاتح أو حدوث ندبات، هذه الآثار تغير لون الجلد المعالج إلى اللون الداكن أو الفاتح أو حدوث ندبات، هذه الآثار الجانبية من الممكن تخفيفها عند اتباع ارشادات الطبيب قبل وبعد المعالجة بالليزر.
وحمة ايتو
هذه الوحمة لها نفس خصائص وحمة اوتا ولكنها تظهر على الكتف والناحية العليا من الصدر والظهر وجوانب الرقبة والذراع، وتشاهد بشكل رئيسي عند اليابانيين، ومن الممكن حدوث الوحمتين ايتو واوتا في نفس المريض، وليس هناك خوف من تبدل هذه الوحمة إلى سرطان الملانوم الخبيث، وتتم معالجته بنفس طرق علاج وحمة اوتا لأنها لا تختفي مع مرور الوقت.
الوحمة الزرقاء
هذه الوحمة تظهر على شكل نوعين، النوع الأول وهو النوع الشائع COMMON BLUE NEVUS ويتخذ شكل حبة أو عقدة بيضاوية أو دائرية لونها أزرق داكن أو أسود مزرق محددة المعالم وسطحها ناعم وحجمها أقل من سنتيمتر، وتظهر غالباً في منطقة المقعدة وظهر اليدين والذراعين، ولكن ممكن ان تصيب الملتحمة وسقف الحلق وأماكن أخرى من الجسم وهذا النوع الشائع من الوحمة الزرقاء هو وحمة حميدة ويظهر عند الولادة أو في أي سن ويشاهد في النساء أكثر من الرجال، ولا يختفي مع مرور الوقت بل يستمر ونادراً ما يتحول إلى سرطان الملانوم الخبيث.
أما النوع الآخر فهو الوحمة الزرقاء الخلوي CELLULAR NEVUS وهي أقل حدوثاً من النوع الشائع وأكبر حجماً في الغالب أكثر من سنتيمتر وتظهر في مناطق المقعدة والعجز وأحياناً في السطح الخارجي لليدين والرجلين ونسبة تحولها إلى سرطان الملانوم الخبيث أكثر من النوع الشائع ولكنها نسبة صغيرة للغاية.

http://www.suhuf.net.sa/2002jaz/may/25/tb3.htm​


----------



## اني بل (1 سبتمبر 2009)

الوحـمـات الدمـويـة الــولاديــة


تحدث الوحمات الدموية الولادية عند حوالي 10% من جميع المواليد . وتظهر عادةً إما عند الولادة أو في الأسابيع الأولى بعدها ، وتكون هذه الوحمات بشكل عام إما مسطحة أو مرتفعة عن سطح الجلد ، وذات لون زهري ، أحمر أو أزرق . 



لماذا تحدث الوحمات ؟ 

لا يزال السبب الرئيسي لظهور الوحمات مجهولاً . 
وليس هناك دورٌ للوراثة في ظهور الوحمات كما أن المعتقدات الشائعة بين الناس لأمرٍ ما قد حصل عند الأم الحامل ليس له أساس من الصحة . 

هل هناك أنواع مختلفة للوحمات الدموية ؟ 

نعم هناك أنواع عديدة من الوحمات مثل ( بقعة السلمون ) ، الوحمة الدموية ، وحمة الصباغ الخمري . 

* وحمة الصباغ البقعي ( بقعة السلمون ) (MACULAR STAINS) : 

تعتبر الوحمة الأكثر شيوعاً ، تتوضع عادةً على الجبهة ، الأجفان وخلف الرقبة . وفي أغلب الأحيان يزول هذا النوع من الوحمات في عمر 2 سنة ولا يحتاج إلى أي علاج . 

* الوحمة الدموية ( HEMANGIOMA ) : 

يظهر هذا النوع من الوحمات عادةً بعد عدة أسابيع من الولادة ، وهي على نوعين إما أن تكون سطحية وتدعى الوحمة الكرزية وتكون مرتفعة قليلاً عن سطح الجلد وذات لون أحمر غامق أو عميقة وتدعى الكهفية ، يميل لونها إلى الأزرق . 

يغلب مشاهدة هذا النوع من الوحمات عند البنات وتظهر في أي مكان من الجسم ، وقد تكون وحيدة أو متعددة وفي هذه الحالة يجب التأكد من عدم وجود إصابات داخلية أخرى من الوحمات ، تنمو هذه الوحمات بسرعة خلال الأسابيع الستة الأولى من الحياة وعادةً ما تأخذ شكلها النهائي خلال السنة الأولى . ثم تبدأ بالتراجع تلقائياً الذي يكون بنسبة 50% في سن الخمسة سنوات و 90% في عمر الـ 9 سنوات . من الصعب معرفة الحجم الذي ستصل إليه الوحمة ستزول تماماً أم لا ؟ 

المضاعفات : 

التقرحات ، الالتهاب الجرثومي الثانوي والنزف . ويغلب مشاهدة المضاعفات عادةً لدى الوحمات ذات التوضعات الخاصة مثل : وحمات المناطق التناسلية أو القريبة من العين ، الأنف والفم . وفي حالة حدوث إحدى هذه المضاعفات ، فإن مراجعة الطبيب الجلدي أمر يجب أن يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار . 

علاج الوحمات الدموية : 

كما ذكرنا أن التراجع التلقائي هو القاعدة في 90% من الحالات ، ولكن قد يلجأ الطبيب إلى العلاج بالكورتيزون في حالات الزيادة السريعة في حجم الوحمة ، أو الليزر الذي يعطي نتائج جيدة وآمنة في العديد من الحالات . 

* وحمة الصباغ الخمري ( PORT WINE STAINS ) : 

تحدث هذه الوحمة في 3 بالألف من المواليد . وتظهر منذ الولادة على هيئة تصبغات حمراء مسطحة غالباً على الوجه ، الرقبة والأطراف . 
تأخذ هذه الوحمة بالكبر تدريجياً مع نمو الشخص المصاب ، وهذا النوع من الوحمات هو دائم ولا يزول مع الوقت . ويعتبر الليزر هو العلاج الوحيد لمثل هذه الوحمات حيث يحقق شفاء بإذن الله بنسبة تزيد عن 90% . 

* المضاعفات : 

من أهم المضاعفات المرافقة لهذا النوع من الوحمات هو التأثير النفسي والاجتماعي الحاصل . إضافةً إلى أن 20% من الوحمات التي تظهر على الجبهة والأجفان قد تترافق مع إصابة عينية أو نوبات من الصرع لذلك يجب إجراء فحص عيني وعصبي للمصابين في جميع حالات وحمة الصباغ الخمري . 

* العلاج : 

قد يكون لكريمات تغطية الوحمة التجميلية دورٌ في العلاج ، ولكن يعتبر العلاج بالليزر من أكثر العلاجات المستخدمة في هذا النوع من الوحمات وذو فائدة كبيرة . ويجب دائماً البدء في العلاج مبكراً حتى خلال مراحل الرضاعة للحصول على أفضل النتائج . ويجري العلاج بالليزر لعدة جلسات بفاصل 1- 2 شهر ونستطيع القول أن حوالي 75% من هذا النوع من الوحمات قابل للشفاء بإذن الله ثم بهذا النوع من العلاج . 

http://www.derma-clinic.com/derma/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=65​


----------



## اني بل (1 سبتمبر 2009)

لاأزالة الشامة أو الوحمة أوأي بقعة ملونة على الجلد :​
يدلك المكان دلكا خفيفا ثلاث مرات فى اليوم مدة 15 يوم ( بزيت الخروع)

بشرط عدم التعرض للشمس لمدة طويلة وخاصة الساعة العاشرة صباحا والساعة الثالثة بعد الظهر . ​


----------



## +Coptic+ (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا علي المعلومات الجميلة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## kalimooo (1 سبتمبر 2009)

كما ذكرنا أن التراجع التلقائي هو القاعدة في 90% من الحالات ، ولكن قد يلجأ الطبيب إلى العلاج بالكورتيزون في حالات الزيادة السريعة في حجم الوحمة ، أو الليزر الذي يعطي نتائج جيدة وآمنة في العديد من الحالات . 

نشكر  الرب على وجود هذه المادة

الا وهي الكورتيزون الموذي المفيد

بنفس الوقت

شكرا جو

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## just member (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*معلومات قمة الروعة *
*شكرا الك اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------

